# The Zoll plate tracking thread



## mrggbrown (Aug 1, 2012)

M 2155 Z
Expires 2012/07/21

E92 M3 - Jerez Black


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

mrggbrown said:


> M 2155 Z
> Expires 2012/07/21
> 
> E92 M3 - Jerez Black


Good color! What was your pick-up date?


----------



## mrggbrown (Aug 1, 2012)

> What was your pick-up date?


6/25/2012 10:30am delivery @ The Welt
7/5/2012 dropoff in Amsterdam
8/25/2012 redelivery @ BMW Seattle


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

M3071z - 10/19/2012


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Few more plates added!


----------



## Richk582 (Jun 1, 2013)

wow, from 1943 to 1969 in 4 days :yikes:

thats a crazy jump.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

December 3, 2011 M 3286 Z.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

M 1969 z - 8/16/2013


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

BMW is really using up numbers fast. In early June, it was in the 3600's. It's back there again with a delivery this week (see thread that's entitled "...first ED......long...)


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

M 2035 Z

ED 8/20/13

550GT Imperial Blue / Mocha


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

M 1660 Z
ED 8/1
Saphire Black AH3


----------



## briar08 (Oct 4, 2012)

M 1446 Z
ED 7/11/13
X1 sDrive 28i


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

M 1239 Z 
ED 9/2/13
2014 328i Wagon


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

M 3656 Z
Delivery 26 August 2013
2014 320i sedan


----------



## Bimmer3oi (Aug 26, 2005)

8/16/2013
m 1970 z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Updated including all 9/2 deliveries posted in the ED forum and this thread. Note RVTRVT's delivery was 2 days early (lucky!)... so the sequence appears to be broken but in reality the sequence is correct if he had taken delivery on 9/2.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

6/18/2011; 3991


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

mrggbrown said:


> 6/25/2012 10:30am delivery @ The Welt
> 7/5/2012 dropoff in Amsterdam
> 8/25/2012 redelivery @ BMW Seattle


Hey ... I remember you.. we did the tour together... as of matter of fact, we
walked down the stairs at the same time :thumbup:

here's my zoll/date

M 2151 Z 
June 25, 2012


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

odiesback said:


> Hey ... I remember you.. we did the tour together... as of matter of fact, we walked down the stairs at the same time :thumbup:


LOL, some people celebrate walking down the aisle together... others celebrate walking down the Welt stairs together.


----------



## mrggbrown (Aug 1, 2012)

odiesback said:


> Hey ... I remember you.. we did the tour together... as of matter of fact, we
> walked down the stairs at the same time :thumbup:
> 
> here's my zoll/date
> ...


You might appreciate this picture of the delivery schedule for that morning...


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

09/13/2013

2014 X1 xDrive35 - M 2092 Z
2014 535d - M 2098 Z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

List updated!


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

M 1861 Z 
Sept 6, 2013


----------



## Belle59 (Jul 7, 2012)

2014 535i x drive
02 Sep 13
M 1211 Z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Updated again!


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

M 2083 Z on Sept. 11, 2013


----------



## MarkOH (Jul 13, 2013)

*128i*

M 2222 Z
Sept 20th 2013


----------



## jus4su (May 12, 2013)

2014 335i MSport
September 18, 2013
M 2170 Z


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats to all the new owners. The registry has been updated again.


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

> M 2222 Z
> Sept 20th 2013


Quad 2's. That's a keeper. I hope you left the notice for them not to take your plates!


----------



## MarkOH (Jul 13, 2013)

*2222 keeper*

Certainly will be posting the note to keep quad 2. It made it easy to decide what to get engraved on the key ring.


----------



## LittleJohnny (Apr 17, 2005)

Sept 11, 2013
2014 M5
M 2090 Z


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

09/16/2013 - M 2134 Z :thumbup:


----------



## Pashline (Jul 27, 2012)

M 1938 Z
9/7/13
2014 550i


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

M 1260 Z

9/2/2013

2014 535i M-sport


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

M 2245 Z
9/20/2013
2014 550i xDrive M-sport


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

M 2245 Z
9/20/2013
2014 550i xDrive M-sport


----------



## gklie (Apr 25, 2013)

M 2099 Z
9/13/2013
335i M-Sport


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Updated!


----------



## weee36 (May 22, 2007)

M 2001 Z 2009/9/7
Still on the front. Alpine 135i M-Sport


----------



## Gator_Bimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

M 2414 Z
10/4/2013
2014 535i Carbon Black / Mocha M-sport


----------



## BMW_AUS (Mar 19, 2013)

M 2185 z - 09/18/2013


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

M 1620 z 
9/6/2013


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

M 2430 z
10/7/13


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Updated!


----------



## E92blue (May 27, 2008)

Add mine in please

10/7 M2440Z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

E92blue said:


> Add mine in please
> 
> 10/7 M2440Z


Added! Congrats to all the new EDers!


----------



## weee36 (May 22, 2007)

alee, when you updated with mine you put in the year as 2013 instead of 2009.
WEEE36 -- 9/7/2009 M 2001 Z
thanks


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

weee36 said:


> alee, when you updated with mine you put in the year as 2013 instead of 2009.
> WEEE36 -- 9/7/2009 M 2001 Z
> thanks


Fixed!


----------



## Jeeter (Oct 7, 2004)

6/20/2011 - M 3984 Z

Cheers!


----------



## Texan Engineer (Mar 22, 2013)

alee: did you creep on my compliance photo to get my plate number? sneaky sneaky 

although that's probably an easy way to accumulate plate numbers without having all of us spam this thread. incidentally, you could probably tell how long someone was going to be in europe based on the zoll expiration, and maybe start extrapolating to when the number would get recycled? idk, just rambling now...


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Better late*

2 May 2005
M 4185Z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Texan Engineer said:


> alee: did you creep on my compliance photo to get my plate number? sneaky sneaky


Just here to save you a little time.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

10/17/13

m 2523 z


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping this for the new owners!


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

M3723Z -11/4/13
Drop off sindelfingen -11/6/2013
Now on HONOR, due in Brunswick, GA 12/1/13


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

M3723Z -11/4/13
Drop off sindelfingen -11/6/2013
Now on HONOR, due in Brunswick, GA 12/1/13


----------



## foxmccleod (Jan 18, 2013)

M3766Z
Delivery 11/22/13
Dropoff 11/29/13 in Munich
Now on Independence II, due in Brunswick, GA 12/27/13

Edit: Arrived at VPC 12/30/13


----------



## new535i (Mar 26, 2007)

M3779Z
Delivery 11/26/13
Dropoff 12/04/13 in Frankfurt
I really don't know where the car is now... have to find out.


----------



## tambrose (Aug 13, 2013)

M2461 Z

Picked up on Oct. 11
Dropped on on Oct. 28 in Munich
Arrived at Port Hueneme on Dec. 5
Not sure if it is VPC yet. Hoping to have re-delivery before Christmas

-tom


----------



## martyl (Jan 3, 2006)

M1388Z

Picked up on 10/7
Dropped off in Paris 10/11
Arrived in New York 11/15
VPC work order on 11/19 to repair scratch
Released from VPC 12/12
ETA to Dealer12/18

As others have experienced, the repair at the VPC delayed the car by about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CalBears89 (Nov 16, 2013)

M2565Z

Picked up on 10/23


----------



## CalBears89 (Nov 16, 2013)

M2565Z

Picked up on 10/23


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

M 3931 Z
June 9, 2008

:bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Updated!


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

11/14/11 M 3225 Z

I gotta go back to my parents house to find the 1999 ED plates


----------



## dj blitz (Oct 5, 2012)

13 Dec 2012 - M 1001 Z - thanks!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=750944

Useful info: 21,500 Welt deliveries, around 10% from the US according to the link.

This leads me to believe that 13% is the maximum number because they would have said 15%, if higher. The number of Canadians is low according to info that I got at the Welt and also based on posts here.

I think they skip some groups of numbers. Maybe they cover 1001Z to the high 3000's?


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

April 18, 2008 - M 2578 Z
March 19, 2009 - M 1686 Z

Thanks!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Two posts above, I posted a link to the number of Welt deliveries.

For the sake of estimating, let's guess that there were 2,200 US European deliveries and 100 Canadian European deliveries, making it 2,300. Also assume that French Welt deliveries, which I was told was very infrequent, don't use the Zoll plates, though I don't know if they do or not.

2012/12/13	1001	dj blitz
2013/02/01	1111	svc
continous, it seems
2013/04/23	2224	mdsbuc

GAP? Maybe runs from 1001-2300

2013/05/07	3128	tlak77
continuous, it seems....
2013/06/10	3599	Pvihtelic
2013/06/10	3606	tcbrazil2012
2013/06/13	3632	bengwie

GAP? Maybe runs from 3100 to 3699?

2013/06/14	1060	dima123
continuous, it seems
2013/08/16	1970	Bimmer3oi

Bunch of numbers not previously listed (2400 and 2500 series)
2013/10/07	2430	mwm1166
2013/10/07	2440	E92blue
2013/10/11	2461	tambrose
2013/10/17	2523	Snareman
2012/10/23	2565	CalBears89 This bunch seems to suggest that maybe it runs to 2599

TENTATIVE CONCLUSION:
BMW has 1001Z to 2599Z and 3100Z to 3600Z
That is 1900 cars.
BMW runs through the list twice in a year, at least in 2013. This is consistent with the press release that about 10% of the 21,500 cars are U.S. European delivery.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

These data points are puzzling.



> 2013/08/16	1970	Bimmer3oi
> 2013/08/20	2035	avidude
> 2013/08/20	3350	RG_MN
> 2013/08/26	3656	gkr778


8/20/2013 jump from 2035 to 3350???

Next tentative conclusion: Sometimes BMW skips a big block of numbers.


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

M 1607 z
09/10/2012 at 8:00am


----------



## emiles85 (Nov 24, 2013)

1/28/2014 M 1001 Z


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

6/22/2011 m 1337 z


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

7/12/2016 M 2252 Z

Time to get this thread going again!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

-------------


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

M 1084 Z
9 Sept 16!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Chuck W. said:


> 7/12/2016 M 2252 Z
> 
> Time to get this thread going again!


now this is what I call a time waster :thumbdwn:


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

10/01/2016 -- M 2050 Z

Interesting that our last ED in Sept '13 we had M 2092 Z and M 2098 Z... I don't believe there is any rhyme or reason to the Zoll Plate allocations though...just luck of the draw.

Cheers,


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary J said:


> now this is what I call a time waster :thumbdwn:


Some want to know how the numbers are assigned or what number they might get.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

April 14th 2016, M 1497 Z


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

My plate from May 2015.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

The Sage said:


> My plate from May 2015.
> View attachment 578988


I like your photo of both St Coloman and Neuschwanstein. St, Coloman is one of my favorite churches - strangely very isolated. Must have been a long walk for churchgoers before cars were readily available,


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

M 2211Z

July 6, 2015


----------



## ed.k (Jan 22, 2016)

M 1347 Z 18/06/16
5/23/16 to 6/3/16


----------

